# Help your little one Wash hands?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

C'mon mod do your mod thing!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Naw, I wanna see what kind of spam he's going to follow up with. This should be good.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Naw, I wanna see what kind of spam he's going to follow up with. This should be good.


Well I do need my xerox serviced and my penis enhancement medication is running low


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Mike256 said:


> Well I do need my xerox serviced and my penis enhancement medication is running low


So you're running short? Of supplies that is.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

walmart wee knee lifter


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

"Fossetts are too far...", what's a fossett?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

faucet


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Fossett


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> faucet


Yep, I was purposely being obtuse, never saw faucet spelled that way before.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

So OP started an account just to come tell us they A. Don't believe in herd immunity and 2. Aren't afraid of the implications of the massive overuse of anti- bacterial soap?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Crusty said:


> So OP started an account just to come tell us they A. Don't believe in herd immunity and 2. Aren't afraid of the implications of the massive overuse of anti- bacterial soap?


The spam is in the name.


----------

